# 10 weeks out pics



## joe 2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

hallo brothers , currently 10 weeks out from WABBA mr.universe where i'll be competing in the supermasters ( i'm 58 years old ) . hardness , vascularity and muscular quality improving weekly , glutes coming in slowly . quite satisfied so far but it will get better , i know that whoever wants to take the title will have to walk over my shredded body ...


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 17, 2014)

Lookin good man.


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks brother


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 17, 2014)

You stay shredded brother!


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks good...  nothing like dropping your shorts in the middle of the gym, eh?


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> You stay shredded brother!


i surely will brother !


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Looks good...  nothing like dropping your shorts in the middle of the gym, eh?


----------



## BadGas (Sep 17, 2014)

Very nice brother.


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Very nice brother.


thanks bro


----------



## muscleicon (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking good!

_*Icon*_


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

muscleicon said:


> Looking good!
> 
> _*Icon*_


----------



## BadGas (Sep 17, 2014)

I see you're sponsored by Z. Do you have a nutrionalist???


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 17, 2014)

Good luck.  Looking great.  Definately a 58yo to look up to.


----------



## BadGas (Sep 17, 2014)

I see you're sponsored by Z. Do you have a nutrionalist???


----------



## pesty4077 (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking great Joe!!


----------



## blowoutj99si (Sep 19, 2014)

You're killing it. Good job bro!


----------



## kkobras (Sep 20, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/personalkobra


----------



## kkobras (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## kkobras (Sep 20, 2014)

Check my page

https://m.facebook.com/personalkobra

 https://m.facebook.com/personalkobra


----------



## AVP (Sep 21, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> hallo brothers , currently 10 weeks out from WABBA mr.universe where i'll be competing in the supermasters ( i'm 58 years old ) . hardness , vascularity and muscular quality improving weekly , glutes coming in slowly . quite satisfied so far but it will get better , i know that whoever wants to take the title will have to walk over my shredded body ...



Amazing physique at that age !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 21, 2014)

AVP said:


> Amazing physique at that age !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks brother


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 21, 2014)

Lol at the guy above ....


----------



## AVP (Sep 21, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> thanks brother



God bless you man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devildogusmc (Sep 21, 2014)

Best wishes to you! You look great! Delts are wicked!


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 21, 2014)

58 and looking strong my friend!


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 22, 2014)

Want to say thank you to all of you brothers in iron for your support and kind words . It means a lot to me


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 24, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


>


Joe,dont bend quite so far back wards when posing Rear D.B. pose it hides a lot of your mid back,can you take a front quad pic,its good to know there is still a class for me,i am 59 now,how did you have to qualify for the Universe,was it a NABBA  show first,and is it height only? What is your hight and weight?  Oh ya you are looking good bro.


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 24, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Joe,dont bend quite so far back wards when posing Rear D.B. pose it hides a lot of your mid back,can you take a front quad pic,its good to know there is still a class for me,i am 59 now,how did you have to qualify for the Universe,was it a NABBA  show first,and is it height only? What is your hight and weight?  Oh ya you are looking good bro.


Thanks for the advice brother , i welcome any tips...it is WABBA universe and i qualified for the selection which will be in a few weeks because i won WABBA worlds in 2011 and WABBA swiss nationals in 2011 and 2013 . Will post a front quad pic today . I'm 5'7 and currently 188 pounds


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 25, 2014)

there you go brother , taken after my quads workout yesterday


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 25, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> there you go brother , taken after my quads workout yesterday


Your quads look full,but not sepereted yet,make sure you stop all leg work 7-10 days out,even cardio,just pose,and pose and pose,the night before the show,when you start your last carb filling,eat wait a few min. and pose for 15-20 min. to flush all the glycogen into the muscle and rid yourself of water.  The only NBBA show I did was the Vacationland  open and Masters In 98 my last show,i am sure by now I would have to requalify,even though I won the Masters,and runner up short class,can you PM me the details of your show.   Thanks   pete


----------



## sixsix250 (Sep 25, 2014)

Looking good bro. Good luck. I know the hard work that goes into it


----------



## Mafiaballer7 (Sep 26, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 29, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Your quads look full,but not sepereted yet,make sure you stop all leg work 7-10 days out,even cardio,just pose,and pose and pose,the night before the show,when you start your last carb filling,eat wait a few min. and pose for 15-20 min. to flush all the glycogen into the muscle and rid yourself of water.  The only NBBA show I did was the Vacationland  open and Masters In 98 my last show,i am sure by now I would have to requalify,even though I won the Masters,and runner up short class,can you PM me the details of your show.   Thanks   pete


that pic was taken right after my leg workout , so my quads were full of blood . Here is a better one but anyway i don't have problems getting separation and details in my wheels 









sixsix250 said:


> Looking good bro. Good luck. I know the hard work that goes into it





Mafiaballer7 said:


> Good luck


----------



## mrtom (Sep 29, 2014)

At 62, you give me incentive!  Thank You.


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 29, 2014)

mrtom said:


> At 62, you give me incentive!  Thank You.


never too old brother !


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 29, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> that pic was taken right after my leg workout , so my quads were full of blood . Here is a better one but anyway i don't have problems getting separation and details in my wheels


Ya,that pic looks much better.


----------



## eraser24 (Sep 30, 2014)

Awesome shape congrats


----------



## joe 2013 (Sep 30, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Ya,that pic looks much better.





eraser24 said:


> Awesome shape congrats


Thanks guys , 8 weeks out and still going strong


----------



## joe 2013 (Oct 2, 2014)

8 weeks out today


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Oct 2, 2014)

Good luck joe,man i am now seeing more and more guys in there 60's 70's and even one or two at 80 now still competing,maybe there is something in my future again!!


----------



## joe 2013 (Oct 2, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Good luck joe,man i am now seeing more and more guys in there 60's 70's and even one or two at 80 now still competing,maybe there is something in my future again!!


of course there is brother... we are never too old ! By the way the WABBA mr.universe is in Helsinki ( Finland ) on the 23 november . All the best to you man


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice work Joe. Good luck


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 2, 2014)

mrtom said:


> At 62, you give me incentive!  Thank You.



At 62 you make my want to shoot myself.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Oct 2, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> of course there is brother... we are never too old ! By the way the WABBA mr.universe is in Helsinki ( Finland ) on the 23 november . All the best to you man


Man,how do you do it joe,thats a long way away from Maine  USA,do you live  state side??


----------



## joe 2013 (Oct 2, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Man,how do you do it joe,thats a long way away from Maine  USA,do you live  state side??


No brother , i live in Switzerland


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok now i see,you are alot closer to your show than i am lol..


----------

